# The Great Chilli Seed Swap of 2013



## QldKev (20/2/13)

*The Great Chilli Seed Swap of 2013*

As per this thread, there seems to be a lot of interest in chilli plants between brewers. Lets have a chilli seed swap. You put up for grabs a certain amount of seed packs, and hopefully in return you get an equal amount of other seed packs.

I've got a Rainbow Chilli plant. The idea is to scrape some seeds out and let them dry, then drop them into a folded piece of paper and then into an envelope to send to who wants them. (unless a greenthunb let's us know a better way) Please put your ahb username and seed variety on the pack. It should only cost about $1 per pack to send including the envelope.

So to join in, add your name to the list with positions for how many seed packs and what variety you are happy to send. Please try and keep it in 1 post, same as the Christmas lotto threads etc. Then you may put a wish list of some varieties you are after. Either the sender or receiver may add their name next to a seed allocation.

So a list may look like



> *QldKev*
> Looking for - Habenero, Jalapeno and another variety that is cool enough to chop up and add to a served dish
> Rainbow Chilli
> 1. CoolDudeUser
> ...


 


Feel free to post a pic and description of the chilli you have on offer, but please keep it in a separate post from the main list.

Quarantine restrictions may apply for some states. Please keep Australian postal addresses only.

Hopefully we should have enough to close the list Wed 27 Feb at 12 lunch time Queensland time.

QldKev


----------



## QldKev (20/2/13)

*QldKev*
Looking for - Habenero, Jalapeno and another variety that is cool enough to chop up and add to a served dish
Rainbow Chilli
1. 
2.
3.
4.


----------



## stux (20/2/13)

Stux
Looking for classic varieties, Cayenne, Serrano, Scotch Bonnet

Have: Poblano, Habanero, Jalopeno & Pequin (tiny but hot). Roccoto too, but not sure on seeds

Edit: Seeds won't be available for a little while as I'm in a cooler climate, and things run behind here


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/2/13)

are they the numex kev? there a pretty plant

also looking for some habs or jalapeno, would not mind a peter pepper for a laugh

Viper Naga Jolika - hot as hell, sister to the ghost chilli
1.
2.
3.
4.


----------



## punkin (20/2/13)

Looking for some chilli varities with flavour in the heat range of habernero or a bit less. I have Naga Dorset growing atm and can send seeds of those. They are too hot for me to use regularly.


Naga Dorset seed packs;
1.
2.
3.
4.

Packs that would suit punkin;
1.
2.
3.
4.

I'm sure i've got it fucked up Kev. Should i be hoping that the person who want's my seeds will send me some that i want, or am i just sending seeds off in the hope that someone else will send me some? Or should i be putting my name in someone elses post hoping that the seeds they have will suit my tastes?

I'm a dumb bastard is all and have trouble following simple statements as some here will attest (without mentioning names in case i summon the prick/s)


----------



## punkin (20/2/13)

Also, why the rush to shut the swap down? You could leave it go for 6 months if you wanted, or even have a permanent trade list.

There was a good one on a mycology forum i was part of that had a snap style swap.

It relied on someone putting up seeds (spores in this case) of a particular variety. Next person if that was what they were after would say 'snap' or words to that effect and put up a different variety. And so on and so on. Deals were sorted via pm and the thread went for a million pages or something.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/13)

punkin said:


> Also, why the rush to shut the swap down? You could leave it go for 6 months if you wanted, or even have a permanent trade list.
> 
> There was a good one on a mycology forum i was part of that had a snap style swap.
> 
> It relied on someone putting up seeds (spores in this case) of a particular variety. Next person if that was what they were after would say 'snap' or words to that effect and put up a different variety. And so on and so on. Deals were sorted via pm and the thread went for a million pages or something.


That sounds like an excellent plan.

The only chilli I have that survived the wet weather is a plain old thai thing that I have had for years. Nice flavour. not terribly hot though. If anyone wants some seeds I'm happy to send them out.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## tones0606 (20/2/13)

I have no seeds to offer, but would like to know if anyone would like to sell a few different types.
I'm after some low, medium and high heat if possible
Great idea swapping seeds Kev, hopefully next year i'll have some to offer
Cheers


----------



## Cube (20/2/13)

I'll post up what I have when I get a chance without a 2 year old wanting to touch all the bags of seeds. Yes, the bags are oozing hotness from just previous touching and sorting on the outsides. Mainly super hots like 7 pot and bhuts etc.


----------



## Airgead (20/2/13)

Cube said:


> I'll post up what I have when I get a chance without a 2 year old wanting to touch all the bags of seeds. Yes, the bags are oozing hotness from just previous touching and sorting on the outsides. Mainly super hots like 7 pot and bhuts etc.


I'll be in for some of those... I lost my 7 pots to damp feet last year before they produced any fruit. Love to try again if you have some seeds to spare.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## QldKev (20/2/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> are they the numex kev? there a pretty plant
> 
> also looking for some habs or jalapeno, would not mind a peter pepper for a laugh
> 
> ...



Just went and read the label. Doesn't have the term numex on it. It does say  Capsicum frutescens and from that list they look like the tabasco pepper

Once they are red they are very hot.


QldKev


----------



## QldKev (20/2/13)

Not sure what happened in the thread, 

*What if we all just put up what you have on offer, and if you want some seeds just pm the person; *
and possibly do a swap with that person, or if they are happy to just send you some without a swap.

Hopefully it all should work out even, and no deadline for posting what you have on offer needed.


----------



## Goldenchild (20/2/13)

DarkFaerytale said:


> are they the numex kev? there a pretty plant
> 
> also looking for some habs or jalapeno, would not mind a peter pepper for a laugh
> 
> ...


----------



## Goldenchild (20/2/13)

I have hundreds of Jalapeno seeds and small amount of birds eye seeds on hand.

In the next month or so i should also have-
a small amount of Habs
pile of Cayennes
some sort of tiny (2cm) Thai's
apparently hot banana chillis which are actually really mild.

Happy to trade for anything interesting i dont already have.


----------



## stux (20/2/13)

goldenchild said:


> I have hundreds of Jalapeno seeds and small amount of birds eye seeds on hand.
> 
> In the next month or so i should also have-
> a small amount of Habs
> ...


I'm interested in Cayennes. In a couple of weeks/months should have Rocoto and Poblano

(Poblanos are used to make Anchos in mexican cuisine)

Jalopeno, first to go red...




Zimbabwe Pequin (like a mini birdseye)



Just some of the Poblanos. Really looking forward to these, bout the size of a hand



Habs just started fruiting...



Rocoto apparently just started flowering... will get some pics later. Lovely purple flowers


----------



## LIAMM (20/2/13)

I have Cayenne and Jalapeno, there are seeds now and they all just started a second round of flowering so should have even more in the not to distant future.

Keen for anything crazy hot


----------



## Cube (20/2/13)

I'm after something like jalapeno or something for stuffing etc. Something I haven't got! My favs are the Devils Tongue. Hot and flavour is fantastic.

I have:

Orange habs (long variety or a cross, not sure but nice and hot )

orange habs

Bishops hat

Long red (supermarket type)

Rainbow

Thai

Ornimental Bolivian rainbow

Hot lemon ( got 4 seeds in total so one for grabs lol)

Tabasco (same as above)

Devils Tongue

Goats weed

7 pot yellow (4 seeds available) open pol

7 pot

Bhuts

7 pot brown - douglah 5 seeds available

BARRACKPORE SCARY 7 pot 5 seeds available, open pol

Naga Morich (open pol)

Trinidad Scorpion open pol, 3 seeds avail

If listed a X amount of seeds available that means I have 4 myself left after the swap in total of that strain.

The super hots are HARD to germinate so if you want them, be prepared to set up a hot box or something for them to give them a chance.


----------



## Spoonta (20/2/13)

Im in I will have a look later to see what seads I have to send


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/2/13)

I like the idea of sending a stamped envelope to get seeds, then if someone wants some of the ones I have, just send a stamped envelope and I can share what has been given to me


----------



## QldKev (21/2/13)

Remember this thread has evolved into an open swap. Just post what you have on offer and what you would like. If you see someone with seeds that you want, pm them and arrange what ever swap conditions you are happy with, self addressed envelopes, swap for other seeds, sexual favors, etc. Feel free to put thank you's back in this thread to keep it moving.

I'm happy to send seeds to someone who has nothing to swap back, but wants to start growing chilli plants. A DL (110 x 220) self stamped envelope is only 0.70c. If I end up sending 5 seed packs out it will cost me just $3.50, or a pack of 10 is just $6.83. Hopefully out of it, from either some of those recipients or other people I end up with a couple of packs back, and a few fellow brewers get growing some yummy chilli plants.


----------



## punkin (22/2/13)

Sorry i trashed your thread Nev. It was through ignorance rather than animosity if that helps. :huh:


----------



## sinkas (22/2/13)

Bloody confusing this thread
I have Poblano , Jalapeno, orange habanero, hopefully some more scotchbonnet soon


----------



## stux (22/2/13)

sinkas said:


> Bloody confusing this thread
> I have Poblano , Jalapeno, orange habanero, hopefully some more scotchbonnet soon


Would be interested in the Scotch Bonnet 

Only one I have you don't would be Ricoto or Pequin

Ricoto is a very interesting chilli


----------



## sinkas (22/2/13)

sure stux, ha[[y to swap, you want some of the others too?


----------



## manticle (22/2/13)

I have no plants but would happily trade a longneck with someone for something that is easy to grow and has some heat and flavour.


----------



## Judanero (22/2/13)

I've got some Bhut Jolokia seeds (Ghost Chilli's). Nice flavour, hot as hell. Not an exaggeration, they're bloody hot. 

If you wanna trade shoot me a PM, wouldn't mind some Poblano's or Habanero's... :icon_drool2:


----------



## manticle (22/2/13)

If that's a response to me I can only trade beer at this point unless my neighbour gives me some chillis ( a distinct possibility). I'll see what he has.


----------



## Judanero (22/2/13)

Manticle- No it was just a generic post, but I'll shoot you some seeds for one of your finest, no problems.


----------



## manticle (22/2/13)

Cheers.


----------



## QldKev (22/2/13)

As SWMBO has pointed out to me :wub: if anyone's after generic seeds don't forget places like Bunnings They have some mixed packs cheap.


----------



## Cube (22/2/13)

QldKev said:


> As SWMBO has pointed out to me :wub: if anyone's after generic seeds don't forget places like Bunnings They have some mixed packs cheap.


I 'know' some people that go to bunnings and look at their chilli plants for sale and some how, god knows how, a chilli will fall off the plant and into their pocket,..... instant seed bank.


----------



## jezza79 (23/2/13)

Cube said:


> I 'know' some people that go to bunnings and look at their chilli plants for sale and some how, god knows how, a chilli will fall off the plant and into their pocket,..... instant seed bank.


haha. i to' know' someone who got an instant jalapeno seed bank from bunnings


----------



## jezza79 (23/2/13)

this bloke is where i get mine....he has a good "road test" vid for each chilli.

*www.thehippyseedcompany.com *


----------



## hotchilli (26/2/13)

Mmmnn, Chilli!! Great idea to have a seed swap.

Better get in quick - this season is fast drawing to a close - if you germinate the seeds now, you may have a chance of getting a harvest before the colder weather sets in. Otherwise, the next season is only a short 6 months away!

I have 50-60 varieties growing, but becuase they're all growing in the same area, the next generation of seeds will likely all be hybrids - this has certainly been the case in the past. It's cool to grow a new variety, but it's also annoying to get a completely different chilli plant from the one the seeds were harvest from. As such, I don't think my seeds will be much value.

I've great success with the giant jalapeno chilli pods you can get from Woolies or Coles - these germinate very quickly and grow massive pods.


----------



## djar007 (26/2/13)

would anyone consider swapping a small birdseye chilli plant with any of the seeds mentioned. Would like something very hot . Am in Melbourne and could drop it off. Few chillis just starting to develop now.


----------



## CosmicBertie (28/2/13)

I have nothing to swap (apart from a beer or two), but would love some poblano, jalapeno and habanero.


----------



## markymoo (11/3/13)

is anyone in thir thread willing to part with some Poblano seeds? I dont really have anything to swap for it, only other plant I have is Jalapeno. Am looking for Poblanos as my wife is a wuss and doesnt like spicy chilli... I am happy to send an envelope, send some cash to paypal or similar to cover costs or pick up if in Perth (can bring beer). Thanks in advance anyone


----------



## sinkas (11/3/13)

hey marky moos,
sedn me your adress and I willl send some, im near freo, but its easier to just post


----------



## Cube (14/3/13)

Hey Tynian

Posted to you today (cheers for the self addressed envelope):

Long red and Habanaro as requested.... also two samples of powder. A mix of yellow super hots ie yellow 7 pot, devils tongues and congos ground together and also some barrackpore 7 pot powder.... lick and stick your finger in the powder and taste. Very nice. Good on pizzas. With no oven. Cooks with the powder on it h34r:


----------



## QldKev (14/3/13)

I've still got 2 envelopes left if anyone wants some Rainbow chilli seeds. Please msg if you want some.

QldKev


----------



## mkstalen (2/5/13)

If anyone want some Jalapeno seeds let me know quick.

I'm at work and was handing them out here to some chilli heads. 
I can make use of the corporate envelopes and postage so it's not going to cost me anything.

They may be a little bastardised as the plant was sitting next to an Orange Habanero and some Long Thai's.

PM me.

Happy to take anything (or nothing) in return. I just like spreading the love. B)


----------



## tricache (2/5/13)

PM sent


----------



## benno1973 (2/5/13)

Great thread!

I have some jalepeno plants, was about to harvest some seed this weekend. Anyone want some, PM me your address, they'll be about a week away. All grown in their own area, so no cross pollination with other chillis.

Am on the lookout for a certain type of chilli, but can't remember the name. Will post when I remember it...


----------



## Parks (2/5/13)

I have Habanero and Malagueta (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malagueta_pepper) seeds.

The Malaguetas are delicious. A little (only just) less heat than a birds eye and great red chilli flavour. They are about as hot as I can stand being coarsely chopped and mixed through pastas etc.

I'm keen for Jalapeños and even some normal red ones. I sent stienberg a PM re the Jalapenos so we'll see what happens there.


----------



## benno1973 (4/5/13)

I'd like some Holland Reds if anyone has them? As mentioned, I have some jalepenos if anyone needs them...


----------



## dougsbrew (4/5/13)

i love hitting subway, and you get to the salad section and you go and 'jalepenos thanks', the kid looks up(they always do) at you for reassurance, ive got a big smile on my face...yep mate get it on there...best part of the roll i reckon, especially on the pizza sub. thanks kaiser looking forward to some seeds.


----------



## punkin (6/5/13)

dougsbrew said:


> i love hitting subway, and you get to the salad section and you go and 'jalepenos thanks', the kid looks up(they always do) at you for reassurance, ive got a big smile on my face...yep mate get it on there...best part of the roll i reckon, especially on the pizza sub. thanks kaiser looking forward to some seeds.



If you like that you should do some ABT's. Have a google search for recipes, they are a BBQ crowd pleasing hit. Most people will eat them including most kids.


----------



## punkin (20/5/13)

I have some Naga Dorset ready to send out. Would be happy to have some jalepneos or other medium/light chillis good for eating to grow next spring?

Happy also to send seeds out for gifts.


----------



## MCHammo (2/7/13)

I realise that I'm probably way too late for this, but what the hell...

I'm after a good perennial chilli plant - something like habaneros or scotch bonnets.

I don't have a lot to trade at the moment, so I'd be happy to throw a few bob your way instead. Drop me a PM if you think you have any seeds I'd be interested in.


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/7/13)

Coles recentley had some good chilli selections including habaneros that you could grab some seeds from.
Bit hit and miss though as one week they looked like perfect habs and next week they were like some hybrid monster.
I saved some seeds from a few jalapenos so will see how they go in spring.


----------



## Goldenchild (2/7/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Coles recentley had some good chilli selections including habaneros that you could grab some seeds from.
> Bit hit and miss though as one week they looked like perfect habs and next week they were like some hybrid monster.
> I saved some seeds from a few jalapenos so will see how they go in spring.


I'm hearing you the week they where in the cattledog for $10kg I called every coles within cooee. All stated they couldn't get them.
1 week later walking through a store and they had what was called habs for $15kg. 
Having my own hab plants I can clearly state they nor looked or tasted anywhere near a hab.

Unfortunately thanks to this thread I only have enough seeds from this years crop left for personal use sorry.


----------



## Grainer (19/9/13)

So.. I wanna get a whole different heap of chillies ... no I haven't got much to offer but I have so far

16 packets of seeds with approx 20 seeds in each .. would love to swap for other varieties PM me.. I would love to get some more variants to plant before spring really hits

Grainer


----------

